# new toy!



## KenpoTex (Jan 16, 2007)

this was my Christmas present to myself this year.

Romanian AK with kit (sling, bayonet, cleaning kit, etc.), six 30-round mags, and almost 600 rounds of ammo for about $450...pretty good deal AFAIC.  Now I've just gotta wait for this ungodly ice-storm to quit so I can go play with it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like you got a good deal! I though about getting something like this myself. I already have a 223 and a 308, something in the middle would be nice. How is the price on 7.62x39 ammo nowadays?  I remember a couple of years ago, decent surplus stuff could be had on the cheap. 308 surplus is starting to dry up so imagine the same is happening with the AK ammo.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 16, 2007)

re. the ammo...It's not as easy to find as it was a few years ago, but it's still fairly cheap.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well we always have to have new toys.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, the cheap Chinese surplus ammo is drying up, but at least there are plenty of options that are also relatively cheap, such as Wolf.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 17, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Yeah, the cheap Chinese surplus ammo is drying up, but at least there are plenty of options that are also relatively cheap, such as Wolf.



I've shot up all my surplus 5.56 and 308 and can't find anymore. I have around 2000 rounds of Wolf 223 that I got when the price was $90 per 1000. Now its around $160 per 1000 which is too much for Wolf. My buddy was able to grab 970 rounds of South African surplus 308 (and he doesn't even have a rifle yet) but the price went up after that and the stock is gone when I tried to get more. 

Without the cheap surplus or Wolf stuff I've resorted to reloading. Its a pain, but I can do 1000 rounds of 223 for $80 with free brass...it wasn't worth reloading before when the cheap Wolf stuff was only $10 more, but since the prices are so high I have no other choice. I'm also reloading for 308 but free brass is harder to come by, it doesn't help that my Hk91 bangs up the brass pretty good so about 25% isn't reloadable. I would guess I'm loading 308 for about $140 per 1000? And thats doing it on the cheap using surplus "pulled" bullets and inexpensive Data 68 powder.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 24, 2007)

The weather finally got warm enough for me to get out and shoot the thing. The accuracy is just fine and there were no problems with cycling FMJ or JHP interchangeably. 
To check reliability, I ran 3 mags though it back-to-back at a rapid rate of fire. It got hot enough to make the hand-guards smoke but still ran like a top. I've very pleased.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like you got a steal there!

I've been hemming and hawing about getting an AK for years.  If I do, I'd have to get a new stock for it as the ones they come with are just way too short for me.

Jeff


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 25, 2007)

That's cool!  Wish I had one under my bed.


----------

